# In a Billion years What kinds of Films do You Think Hollywood Will be Churning Out?



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2017)

I though this a good time  to do what I consider to be a serious and thought provoking meditation on the Hollywood of a  distant Future Earth , To wonder just  what kind of films and genres  will hyper evolved mankind be watching. ? I do expect everyone  to give this topic the kind o serious consideration that it deserves. This one is all in fun , so let the silliness begin.


Thoughts?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 11, 2017)

No Hollywood... all movies are downloaded straight to our brain.  And are customized for each individual.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 11, 2017)

Films? If it's way in the future (and the computer power can handle it) why not have your consciousness embedded in personalised _universes _where anything will be made possible. So entertainment would be like extremely realistic and lucid computer games, with, if you want it, embedded and satisfying plots and 'content'. Skyrim+++ so to speak.

Hell, maybe we're actually in one right now. (Although then perhaps we're just all NPC's and the hero has yet to arrive)


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 12, 2017)

Venusian Broon said:


> Films? If it's way in the future (and the computer power can handle it) why not have your consciousness embedded in personalised _universes _where anything will be made possible. So entertainment would be like extremely realistic and lucid computer games, with, if you want it, embedded and satisfying plots and 'content'. Skyrim+++ so to speak.
> 
> Hell, maybe we're actually in one right now. (Although then perhaps we're just all NPC's and the hero has yet to arrive)



Love this!


----------



## DelActivisto (Oct 12, 2017)

Personal holographic movies. Anything is possible. Anything!


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 12, 2017)

Anything?


----------



## J Riff (Oct 12, 2017)

Hopefully they will all be part of a churning radioactive gas cloud drifting in space by then.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 12, 2017)

Rocky √-1


----------



## DelActivisto (Oct 12, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Anything?



I'm sure you know what I mean... no need to go to Las *cough* Vegas *cough*


----------



## Rodders (Oct 12, 2017)

We'll have wiped ourselves out by then.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 12, 2017)

Venusian Broon said:


> Although then perhaps we're just all NPC's and the hero has yet to arrive



They'd better hurry up, or I'm going to forget this side-quest I'm meant to give them.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 12, 2017)

More Transformer movies ?


----------



## HanaBi (Oct 12, 2017)

Personally I don't think Hollywood will exist. By that time it will be all VR and we can decide for ourselves what kind of virtual film we'd like to see ourselves in.

But imagine cinema prices a billion years hence!

Two coffees, a diet coke and a box of popcorn. That'll be $16 billion please.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Oct 12, 2017)

In a billion years all plant life - and hence animal life - will be dead, the oceans will have boiled off from a runaway greenhouse effect coming from a 10% increase in solar radiation, and the survivors of humanity would have long since left the solar system in a generation ship looking for a planet they could colonise.

The odds are the planet would be much less hospitable than Earth. The future humans would be hard-pressed just to survive and would not have the luxury or means to rebuild a technological civilisation. So a billion years from now, on specially appointed days of the year, sacred actors dressed in ceremonial skins will perform for the tribe the mighty deeds of their ancestors from the Holy Wood, duelling with long, elaborately carved 'fire sticks'. The Evil One, known as the Death Father is slain by the Luck-that-Walks-in-the-Sky, in a ritual that recreates the passing of the older generation and its replacement by the younger. *Oom* ba ba *ee* ba, *Oom* ba ba *ee* ba...


----------



## Vince W (Oct 12, 2017)

I dunno, what will entertain a semi-evolved Neanderthal cockroach mutant? Maybe we should ask Harvey Weinstein. Or Ben Affleck.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 12, 2017)

Vince W said:


> I dunno, what will entertain a semi-evolved Neanderthal cockroach mutant? Maybe we should ask Harvey Weinstein. Or Ben Affleck.



a _female_ semi-evolved Neanderthal cockroach mutant?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 12, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> a _female_ semi-evolved Neanderthal cockroach mutant?


 Dunno, apparently potted plants seem to work just as well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 12, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> Personally I don't think Hollywood will exist. By that time it will be all VR and we can decide for ourselves what kind of virtual film we'd like to see ourselves in.
> 
> But imagine cinema prices a billion years hence!
> 
> Two coffees, a diet coke and a box of popcorn. That'll be $16 billion please.



Or  a plate of nachos .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 13, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> Or  a plate of nachos .



A least the cheeze-like-foodstuff will be the same.


----------



## MiskatonicFiles (Oct 15, 2017)

Hollywood? Just more explosions and cars 99-percent of us could never afford. Thank the Old Ones there's still a thing called independent film. At least for now.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 16, 2017)

Venusian Broon said:


> Films? If it's way in the future (and the computer power can handle it) why not have your consciousness embedded in personalised _universes _where anything will be made possible. So entertainment would be like extremely realistic and lucid computer games, with, if you want it, embedded and satisfying plots and 'content'. Skyrim+++ so to speak.
> 
> Hell, maybe we're actually in one right now. (Although then perhaps we're just all NPC's and the hero has yet to arrive)



This, and it will have been only the super rich who could afford it, and then while they bask in their artificial reality their brains get slaved as organic super processors so they can actually be useful to mankind...


----------



## Judderman (Oct 21, 2017)

A billion may be a bit far but in say 70 years films will be virtual reality where you chose a list of films/games and take the lead character's role. You may not be able to influence a lot as the story will be predetermined. But a smaller proportion of people will still watch classic films/old style artsie films. Or at the least people will use headsets as an immersion progress from 3D films.

You could have films linked to consciousness but you would still need writers as otherwise it would be just like your dreams that are limited by your own experience and imagination. Maybe AI will work out what sort of themes you like.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 14, 2017)

There'll be full-immersion feel-o-rama versions of what we currently consider trashy nonsense like this
Lavalantula - Wikipedia


----------

